# Corporate general manager



## nyasha (Aug 8, 2017)

Please help urgently.
Which qualifications/ skills qualify for the corporate general manager post? Is it limited to specific professions? Or any profession with the title "manager" can apply?

Those that have been granted under this section, please share, what are your qualifications?
Thank you!


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

You need Post graduate degree minimum. Also your company clearly needs to mention your position as a Corporate General Manager. No other positions would qualify. Important is also to get the letter from the IBASA ( The Institute of Business Advisors Southern Africa ) . They do not issue letter easily if they doubt anything.

Friend of Mine got it after 3 months with 100 of emails to push. However when he applied for Visa it was quick from DHA. He receive his critical in 2 weeks. So My guess is if documents are authentic and reliable then DHA wont delay your case.


----------



## nyasha (Aug 8, 2017)

*Corporate General Manager*

Thank you papermania. My stuff is genuine, i studied in SA and have a masters and in the middle of a PhD. Got a job as programme manager so wanted to know if i qualify. I am a social worker with 6 years experience. So wondering whether Ibasa or Institute of directors only assess skills in the business profession or someone like me with a non business profession but in a managerial role qualifies to appy for the corporate general manager CSV?

Thank you!


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

nyasha said:


> Thank you papermania. My stuff is genuine, i studied in SA and have a masters and in the middle of a PhD. Got a job as programme manager so wanted to know if i qualify. I am a social worker with 6 years experience. So wondering whether Ibasa or Institute of directors only assess skills in the business profession or someone like me with a non business profession but in a managerial role qualifies to appy for the corporate general manager CSV?
> 
> Thank you!


I am too small to answer this..... Please contact IBASA


----------



## nyasha (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## nyasha (Aug 8, 2017)

Hie guys,

This is just for information for someone that may need it. I called IBASA and they only do membership for people specifically in the business field with a business qualification. Then i also called Institute of Directors SA and they said they are not authorized to give out the critical skills letter and for full membership they only give managers at senior level like the General Manager otherwise they will give associate membership for a junior manager. So i am still continuing the search if at all possible to get it to apply for this visa. 
Regards.


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

nyasha said:


> Hie guys,
> 
> This is just for information for someone that may need it. I called IBASA and they only do membership for people specifically in the business field with a business qualification. Then i also called Institute of Directors SA and they said they are not authorized to give out the critical skills letter and for full membership they only give managers at senior level like the General Manager otherwise they will give associate membership for a junior manager. So i am still continuing the search if at all possible to get it to apply for this visa.
> Regards.


IBASA is the only institution who's letter is considered valid for critical skills visa. As I said earlier IBASA is very picky to whom they issue the letter. Basic education criteria are to be met and there are no exceptions to that.

The whole concept of Corporate General Manager is to have skilled personnel who could manage a corporate company in a capacity of general manager. SAQA score more than 9 , Masters degree and an organisation chart which shows multiple entities report to you would be one of the qualifying criteria. Your reporting as a corporate general manager should be only to company Chairman or Director .

I know you have a good intentions however certain things do not really fit into critical criteria.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Nyasha,

What field did you do your masters in? I read that you mentioned you are a social worker, but if your masters degree is anything related to 'Business, Economics or Management Studies', it could be worth a try?

I have a masters degree in economics but a lot of my work has been in the social/development sector. I could get the critical skills letter from IBASA, but they might have simply gone by my degree.


----------



## nyasha (Aug 8, 2017)

Dear Bookishly,

Thanks for the response. I focused no immigration studies during masters...so its not even business related. Whats sad is that i am managing social workers now for 3 years so i have managerial experience but because i don't have a base business degree the door is closing in...


----------



## nitz19arg (Oct 26, 2018)

nyasha said:


> Hie guys,
> 
> This is just for information for someone that may need it. I called IBASA and they only do membership for people specifically in the business field with a business qualification. Then i also called Institute of Directors SA and they said they are not authorized to give out the critical skills letter and for full membership they only give managers at senior level like the General Manager otherwise they will give associate membership for a junior manager. So i am still continuing the search if at all possible to get it to apply for this visa.
> Regards.


Hi Nyasha,
Thank you for the update.
May I ask you a query:

"Corporate General Manager" is quite a broad title and many management positions will fall under it by definition.
I wish to inquire for my friend whose current job title is HR Executive with 5 years of work-ex.
It is a management position where she has managed a small team as well as handled HR management for companies.

Would this role be considered under "Corporate General Manager" for CSV?


----------

